# pass the phone translation



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Back in 2005 I took out membership with this company, which I was given to understand lasted a life time. 

You paid your £20 then you had 7 phone calls where the would translate on your behalf with doctors, garages etc. 

I personally have never needed them but am wondering what is the state of play with them now. 

I have looked on their web site and everything seems to have changed, the price has doubled and you now get a limit on the call. 

Has anybody else used them? how good was the service? 

Grateful for any update. 

Bryan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never heard of them before;

http://www.1stps.com/passthephone.html

I assume this is the same company?

An interesting idea which might have mileage if well away from places where the language is more common, we found in France that we are able to muddle through even technical points by asking suitable questions.

How we would cope in Turkish, Japanese, Mandarin or Russian I dread to think so that might be worth looking at before venturing to such places.

It is basically an insurance policy that one hopes to never need, and as such only personal experience can answer whether it would be worth having.

It will be interesting to see if anyone has firsthand experience of using them.

Dave


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*company now called "Globelink"*

Hi Penguin

Vic used them some years ago when he broke down in Spain and he seemed quite pleased with the result.

Yes it is a sort of insurance you hope you will never need.

Just wondering if it was still up and running.

Bryan


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I know that pass the phone had a big push in Spain but that was 3/4 years ago, not heard of them since.

Waz


----------

